# Dinotte 300R Tail Light = Wow!



## bikerneil

I commute about 21 miles each way to work, and my morning ride is under the cloak of darkness at 5:00 am. I am always looking for the very brightest lights to ensure I am SEEN by the knucklehead drivers that are driving on the roads. Over the years I have tried them all and I have settled on the LED lights from Dinotte. These lights are the best and brightest on the market - bar none. I heard last week that they released a new tail light that is lighter weight and brighter than my current model 140R. I ordered and received it yesterday. I installed it last night and charged it overnight.

WOW - this light is *BRIGHT*! Unbelievably bright. The old one I had was so bright that I have been stopped once by a car driver asking me what light it was, and numerous bikers have asked me after riding behind me. The new light is far brighter and has a larger light source that is more easily seen.

The truth is I feel far safer riding with this light at night than I do when I ride home in the afternoon in total daylight.

I like this new 300R.

bikerneil


----------



## E 12

Yeah, I think I've talked myself into ordering this tomorrow. Looking forward to nuclear-powered redness!


----------



## vw_steggie

I wonder how it compares to the Magicshine tail light.


----------



## bigskychuck

I don't see that model on their website; where did you get yours?


----------



## bikerneil

*300r*

It looks like they moved things around on their site. I had a hard time finding it as well:

http://store.dinottelighting.com/sh...oreType=BtoC&Count1=161235988&Count2=78376412

Then click on Li-Endurance Series, and you should see the 300R.

Good luck. I love mine.


----------



## mike2g

vw_steggie said:


> I wonder how it compares to the Magicshine tail light.


I was curious about this as well so I did a google search. It appears that the Dinotte 140R is brighter on high than the Magicshine tail light. (based on this MTBR thread with nice pics by ragnar.jensen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=620340). Based on bikerneil's comments, the 300R is brighter than the 140R. So:
if Magicshine < 140R and 140R < 300R
:idea: 
then Magicshine < 300R.


----------



## bigskychuck

Thanks Neil; I did find it. A couple of questions for you: 

Are the 300R and 140R equally easy to put on and remove?
Do you use them during daylight? I ride canyon roads, and have thought about getting one for use during the day.


----------



## vw_steggie

mike2g said:


> I was curious about this as well so I did a google search. It appears that the Dinotte 140R is brighter on high than the Magicshine tail light. (based on this MTBR thread with nice pics by ragnar.jensen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=620340). Based on bikerneil's comments, the 300R is brighter than the 140R. So:
> if Magicshine < 140R and 140R < 300R
> :idea:
> then Magicshine < 300R.


Good find, thanks for the link. Looks like the 300R is the way to go.


----------



## vw_steggie

vw_steggie said:


> Good find, thanks for the link. Looks like the 300R is the way to go.


Well I take that back. Just got on the Dinotte store and they still have the 400R for $30 more. Now that is that way to go.


----------



## bikerneil

The 300R is SUPER easy to put on. Dinotte gives you about 10 different mounting brackets to select from. I have an integrated seat mass on my bike and they still had a bracket that fit. Install took less than 5 minutes. The bracket stays on the bike and the light just snaps on and off. I take mine off when I am not using the light or to recharge the light.

The other nice thing about the new 300R design is the battery is built in to the light, so there is no extra battery to put on your bike.

I don't use my light during the day, but you could.


----------



## Fixed

*got mine, too*



bikerneil said:


> The 300R is SUPER easy to put on. Dinotte gives you about 10 different mounting brackets to select from. I have an integrated seat mass on my bike and they still had a bracket that fit. Install took less than 5 minutes. The bracket stays on the bike and the light just snaps on and off. I take mine off when I am not using the light or to recharge the light.
> 
> The other nice thing about the new 300R design is the battery is built in to the light, so there is no extra battery to put on your bike.
> 
> I don't use my light during the day, but you could.


 
Got mine, too. 

It's about twice as large as the 400R. The thing is huge for a tail light, but that includes a battery than can run 12 hours on flashing mode. Looks to be just as bright as the 400R, or very close, at least. 

Comes with tons of brackets, including a tear drop shaped one for aero stays, like a Cervelo time trial bike, the first I've ever seen. 

I do have a concern about the mini-usb charging port. There's a little silicon rubber cover, but I don't think it will last long, and I'm concerned about water getting in it during a downpour. Anyone know anything about mini-usb ports on bike devices -- the Garmins use the same thing. This is new for Dinotte.

Even as large as it is, it's still a much cleaner install than a separate battery and cable. For a commuter tail light, it is about as close to perfect as you can get.

Oh, and for all who think their little flashy things are bright, like anything with a mini battery, AAA, or AA, they are not even in the same league as these Dinotte tail lights. They capture your attention a mile away in day light. They are incredibly brighter than the $25-50 lights, and worth every penny of $199.


----------



## bikerneil

I agree - it is as close as perfect as a tali light can be (as long as you can afford $199).

I had the same concern about that plug that covers the USB port and Dinotte told me it is a waterproof rated USB port.

I love my light. My wife said I was worth the $199! She is always concerned about my safety riding in the dark. This light is in a league of its own.


----------



## Fixed

*brighterest*



bikerneil said:


> I agree - it is as close as perfect as a tali light can be (as long as you can afford $199).
> 
> I had the same concern about that plug that covers the USB port and Dinotte told me it is a waterproof rated USB port.
> 
> I love my light. My wife said I was worth the $199! She is always concerned about my safety riding in the dark. This light is in a league of its own.


I have the 140R and 400R also. For the winter fog here, I will likely run all 3 on my winter commuter, with rack and fenders. It'll look like a firetruck from the back.


----------



## Fixed

*comparisons*



bigskychuck said:


> Thanks Neil; I did find it. A couple of questions for you:
> 
> Are the 300R and 140R equally easy to put on and remove?
> Do you use them during daylight? I ride canyon roads, and have thought about getting one for use during the day.


The 140R uses a plastic tube that attaches to your seatpost with a heavy rubber band, then another rubber band to attached the light to the tube. Need to separately attach the battery to your top tube or seat tube, then connect. The 140R can also attach to anything tubular that faces it in the right direction. Just rubber band it on. Hard to attach to seat stays, though, both because of the smaller size and the angle.

The 300R uses a solid clamp mount (they provide a whole bunch of different ones) then has another small plastic angle bracket that connects the large clamp to the light. The light body has a sleeve that slides over the small angle portion. You can remove everything in about 30 seconds with a phillips screwdriver, or just the light by lifting a tab and sliding it off the bracket. 

The 400R uses the various solid clamp mounts, but it differs from the 300R in that the 400R bolts to the small angle section with two screws. It cannot slide off. It also has a separate battery, like the 140R.

All of them are easy to put on and take off. The 140R is tool-less, if that matters, but is not as solid a mount and has fewer mounting options.

The advantage to the 400R is that you can substitute another battery in about one minute, which might be helpful for very long events, or should a battery fail. The batteries also work with other tail lights, like the 140R, as well as the headlights. I have 6 Dinotte batteries, and they all work with everything (except the 300R now). If the 300R battery goes bad, looks like you'd have to send it in for service, instead of just buying another battery for $50-70.

I run my all the time on my city commute, day and night. I typically don't run them in daylight on long weekend rides.


----------



## bigskychuck

Thanks for the info, gents.


----------



## Love Commander

Is the body machined aluminum or plastic?

Probably going to order one next week. I wonder if they'll put out a headlight incorporating the same integrated design. Would be perfect for the road bike.


----------



## bikerneil

The exterior housing of the light appears to be aluminum, painted black (but I am not sure). The light is heavier than I thought it would be. This tells me it may have an aluminum body.

I have some experience with LED's as I own a lighting company (we do commercial lighting projects). The most important factor for LED's is getting rid of the heat as heat kills the life of the LED. Having an aluminum body to disperse the heat would make sense.

The light is lighter weight than the old 140R battery pack.

You may want to contact the actual manufacturer for details if the construction is critical to you.

I do know one thing: this light is *BRIGHT*.


----------



## Love Commander

Yep. Dinotte confirmed it's machined aluminum. They also said they're doing some resting on a similar style headlight.


----------



## brucew

Love Commander said:


> They also said they're doing some resting on a similar style headlight.


Gosh. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Metaluna

I just ran across this thread, and I think I may try out a 300R. I have horrible luck with taillights for some reason. They either break and get lost, or they shut themselves off unexpectedly (probably due to the batteries losing electrical contact over rough pavement). I've been avoiding Dinotte because I don't like messing with external batteries and cables, but the built-in battery seems like it would be more reliable on rough terrain.

Also it sounds like it's bright enough that I could probably mount it on my seatpost under my (large) seatbag and it would still be plenty bright even if partially obstructed by the bag.


----------



## BikeRider

I have a question about mounting the 300R. I use several bikes and I currently have the 140L which works well, both for being seen and also for ease of mounting. On one bike I have a rear rack and I see on the Dinotte site that one of the mounts would probably fit the small diameter steel tubes that the rack is made from. On the other bike I use their tail light mount which I have attached to the seat tube. I don't use the light on the seatpost because I have a seat bag and that blocks the light. So would any of their included mounts fit on the seat tube, this is an older steel frame btw?


----------



## Metaluna

If you look at the picture of the 300R kit at Dinotte's online store page, it looks like one of the clamps it comes with is sized for 28.6mm - 31.8mm tubes (second clamp from the lower left). So that would likely fit a steel seat tube (typically 28.6mm). If not, they also give you a clamp that goes up to 34.9mm and another that goes down to 25mm.

By the way, for those who own one, how secure is the quick release? It looks like it's made of metal. It is strong enough to survive being mounted on the back of a rack? This is usually the toughest place for a light since all the shock on the rear axle is transmitted directly to the rack.


----------



## 72guy

Metaluna said:


> By the way, for those who own one, how secure is the quick release? It looks like it's made of metal. It is strong enough to survive being mounted on the back of a rack? This is usually the toughest place for a light since all the shock on the rear axle is transmitted directly to the rack.


Got my 300R last week. WOW! What a light. The quick release is metal and snaps into place very forcefully and is very secure. I think the only way it's going to leave your bike is if your rack gets ripped off.


----------



## 72guy

Fixed said:


> .
> The advantage to the 400R is that you can substitute another battery in about one minute, which might be helpful for very long events, or should a battery fail. The batteries also work with other tail lights, like the 140R, as well as the headlights. I have 6 Dinotte batteries, and they all work with everything (except the 300R now). If the 300R battery goes bad, looks like you'd have to send it in for service, instead of just buying another battery for $50-70.
> I run my all the time on my city commute, day and night. I typically don't run them in daylight on long weekend rides.


FWIW

Sent: Friday, October 08, 2010 10:58 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: 300R external battery

Hi,

I recently purchased a 300R tail light and am extremely pleased with the light. I was wondering if it is possible, and if Dinotte has any plans, to provide an external battery pack that would plug into the USB recharging port? It would be a nice feature to extend the 4 hour run time, at 100%, to something greater with external batteries.
Thank you
--------------------------
From Dinotte:

No official answer on this yet. We’re looking at a few options. It might be something we’ll have outlined around February.

DiNotte Lighting

1 Merrill Industrial Drive

Hampton NH, 03842 USA

general email: [email protected]



Tel: 603 929 0123

Fax: 603 926 3597


----------



## wyadvd

72guy said:


> Got my 300R last week. WOW! What a light. The quick release is metal and snaps into place very forcefully and is very secure. I think the only way it's going to leave your bike is if your rack gets ripped off.


yes got mine this week and can confirrm that the Qr is metal and very secure. it can also be usnscrewed from the light so that you can then screw the light to the mounting for a permanant mout for those of us who have ' secure' parking for their bike. this light is knickable if you know what i mean!


----------



## commutenow

I have the 140 L and I cut a very tiny slice under my Rivendell Banana bag and I run the cord through that and connect it to the battery pack. So far it's been just fine. I have this setup on my Bianchi San Jose. Wow it's great they have an even brighter light because I run mine night and day. People tell me how bright it is. Looking forward to seeing the new one.


----------



## Fixed

*theft?*



wyadvd said:


> yes got mine this week and can confirrm that the Qr is metal and very secure. it can also be usnscrewed from the light so that you can then screw the light to the mounting for a permanant mout for those of us who have ' secure' parking for their bike. this light is knickable if you know what i mean!


The metal QR would allow you to take it off in seconds and take it with you. If bolted on, someone with a screwdriver could rip it off in about 10 seconds. If I were worried about theft, I would always remove it and take it with me. I think the QR would make that easier.


----------



## wyadvd

Fixed said:


> The metal QR would allow you to take it off in seconds and take it with you. If bolted on, someone with a screwdriver could rip it off in about 10 seconds. If I were worried about theft, I would always remove it and take it with me. I think the QR would make that easier.



I think the main worry is a qr that releases en route! thats happened to me on 3 ocassions with cateyes. They cost £20 a piece so not a worry. some people may choose to screw the light to their bike for peace of mind!


----------



## bigskychuck

I too ride with a seatbat, and have been tempted to try a 140 L - but concerned it wouldn't
fit on my seatpost and still be visible. Do those lights get hot at all?

Charlie


----------



## Fixed

*not hot*



bigskychuck said:


> I too ride with a seatbat, and have been tempted to try a 140 L - but concerned it wouldn't
> fit on my seatpost and still be visible. Do those lights get hot at all?
> 
> Charlie


They never get too hot to touch.

You can mount the 140L under the bracket, as well as on top. Bracket goes on seatpost, then the light can be rubber band mounted under the horizontal tube part of the bracket. Plenty of clearance for a seat bag, then.

The 400R and 300R have a lot more mounting options, like on your seat stays or on a rear rack. Lots of different attachment brackets come with them.


----------



## bigskychuck

Thanks for clarifying that, Fixed. I didn't realize the 140 L could be mounted under that horizontal tube. I guess the light won't scorch a seat bag, then.


----------



## AdamHLG

I received mine and this light is BRIGHT. It is brighter than some of the strobes we use in the fire service. I may get 2 for the engine-tanker!!


----------



## H.Bicycletus

I use a 140L tail light and can't imagine a circumstance when it wouldn't be bright enough to be seen. It's plenty bright and like many others, I've had drivers comment on it. More isnt' always better. . .sometimes it's just more and sometimes it's too much. . . .While I would be happy to be rid of the battery pack, I do like the fact that it takes standard AA batteries. . . .I always use re-chargeables, but standard batteries will work fine if needed and I do like that option.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

Metaluna said:


> If you look at the picture of the 300R kit at Dinotte's online store page, it looks like one of the clamps it comes with is sized for 28.6mm - 31.8mm tubes (second clamp from the lower left). So that would likely fit a steel seat tube (typically 28.6mm). If not, they also give you a clamp that goes up to 34.9mm and another that goes down to 25mm.
> 
> By the way, for those who own one, how secure is the quick release? It looks like it's made of metal. It is strong enough to survive being mounted on the back of a rack? This is usually the toughest place for a light since all the shock on the rear axle is transmitted directly to the rack.


Use a zip tie. You can slide off the zip tie if it isn't too tight, even if it is....you can still slide it off.:thumbsup:


----------

